# Threads mit UML



## Guest (11. Jun 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat jemand eine Vorstellung wie man Threads(als Funktionen) einer Klasse in UML am besten darstellen kann?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Jun 2004)

ähm..ein thread ist ja nur ne methode ( public void run(){} ), von dem her stellst du es als ganz normale operation dar.


----------



## bygones (14. Jun 2004)

wenn es dir darum geht einzelheiten der Thread methode darzustellen machst du dass einfach in einem Sequenz diagramm.
Ansonsten hat KSg9 recht - die Methode run wird einfach als normale Methode im Klassendiagramm angzeigt. (allerhöchsten mit einer Notiz verbunden)


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Jun 2004)

abgesehen davon: sequenzdiagramme sind wiederlich!


----------



## citizen_erased (16. Jun 2004)

ne, sind sie nicht  :bae:


----------

